# Gold Coast Water Report



## TheApathyParty (18/3/14)

I emailed the Gold Coast council and they sent me a link to this water report.

http://www.goldcoast.qld.gov.au/documents/bf/DRINKING_WATER_QUALITY_ANNUAL_REPORT_WEB.PDF

I have never read a water report before and have not yet learned much about water chemistry, so I'm not entirely sure what to make of it. 

The figures on here all look quite low compared to brew water specs I've seen before, for example; calcium is 14ppm, while John Palmer says in How to Brew the optimal range is 50-150ppm. 

Can any one offer any advice on what to do with this info? 
My next brew will be an all grain BIAB Pale Ale. Will I need to add anything to the mash? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## tricache (18/3/14)

Gold Coast water is great to brew with...I (and a few of the memebers of The GoldCLUB) have asked Brennen who runs/owns Burleigh Brewing and rave about how good it is to brew with.


----------



## TheApathyParty (18/3/14)

Is The GoldCLU a local home brew club? If so, is it open to guys who are just getting started?


----------



## dammag (18/3/14)

GoldCLUB meets 6pm second Friday of the month at Burleigh Brewing. 

Search for GoldCLUB if on Facebook. 

New brewers are very welcome. You can just come to the meeting. Always plenty of beers to try.

Very friendly bunch and always good fun.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (18/3/14)

The water report they sent you a link to is next to useless for brewing, it only shows that their water complies with the Australian Drinking water Guidelines.

If you live in northern areas like Coomera your water may contain Brisbane water which has to be breakpoint chlorinated due to Brisbane using ammonia and chlorine for disinfection. If this is the case you will have high residual chlorine in your water.

If you are in southern areas like Robina your water may contain water produced by desalination some of the time.

You need to test your water when you want to brew as it can be quite variable depending on your location and how different water sources are blended in the network. At least make sure you get rid of chlorine and I believe Burleigh Brewing add a little calcium.

Also the Gold Club are a relaxed and friendly bunch.


----------



## TheApathyParty (18/3/14)

Thanks for the responses guys, I think I'll have to stop by The GoldCLU meetings!

From that info I'd say I'm probably getting Brisbane water, or some mixed in. I am in Pacific Pines and my water tastes kinda like pool water. 

I was thinking based on the age of the report and the fact they were encompassing the whole coast would mean it wouldn't be too helpful. I was hoping it would point me in the right direction though.

Thanks again for the help guys!


----------



## dammag (19/3/14)

I have installed an under sink water filter in the kitchen. All my brewing water is now filtered along with all the households drinking water.

Well worth the small investment and easy to self install if you are handy with that sort of thing.


----------



## TheApathyParty (20/3/14)

I might look in to something like that, I hate the chlorinated flavour of our water


----------

